# SEI, a kind of mix of ISFP and ISFJ



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Brown Bird said:


> So I could type as an ENTJ and be an SEI in socionics? Sweet.


They're 2 different systems. I don't even have a type in socionics


----------



## Brown Bird (Jul 5, 2017)

And I am a werewolf.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Brown Bird said:


> So I could type as an ENTJ and be an SEI in socionics? Sweet.


Yup.


----------



## Brown Bird (Jul 5, 2017)

DavidH said:


> Yup.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Brown Bird said:


> View attachment 781729


It would simply mean that your present preference/emotions are focused on the information you have the least aptitude with. 

Realistically, it's not practical to consider MBTI type, as MBTI type changes constantly to varying degrees. In psychometrics, there is distinction between preferences, aptitudes, actions, abilities, etc. In example, if artistic painting is associated with ISFP in MBTI, and I enjoy painting, then this singular question would a just the MBTI type, that is my preferences, towards ISFP; however, this has nothing to do with my aptitudes, as I am terrible at painting, nor with the existent reality of my actions, as I rarely paint.


----------



## Brown Bird (Jul 5, 2017)

DavidH said:


> It would simply mean that your present preference/emotions are focused on the information you have the least aptitude with.
> 
> Realistically, it's not practical to consider MBTI type, as MBTI type changes constantly to varying degrees. In psychometrics, there is distinction between preferences, aptitudes, actions, abilities, etc. In example, if artistic painting is associated with ISFP in MBTI, and I enjoy painting, then this singular question would a just the MBTI type, that is my preferences, towards ISFP; however, this has nothing to do with my aptitudes, as I am terrible at painting, nor with the existent reality of my actions, as I rarely paint.


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Supine Angel (Nov 6, 2014)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> I'm SEI-Si (and an ISFJ) and I think it generally correlates with ISFJ more than ISFP, though the MBTI descriptions for introverts seem to be a combination of both the IxxP and IxxJ types. So I think SEI is primarily an ISFJ but shows the sides of the ISFJ that the outside world may not necessarily see-- the internal disorganization, the aesthetic nature, the laziness, the discomfort with putting emotional turmoil onto others (though if you're also an emotionally needy type 4 like me, it gets difficult not to), the need for rest and comfort. An ISFP or ESI is much harder on others and themselves. They are more ambitious and despise laziness. They value hard work and are tougher with others. An SEI will identify with those around them emotionally, while the ESI is able to remain separate. So, for me as an SEI, I comfort people by going into their emotional state and attempting to pull them out, rather than remain objective and tell them as it is. Also, I'm very lazy. I still get my work done, I'm responsible, I like to commit to things in the middle of a process, but I have trouble starting and finishing things, and I waste hours and hours looking for motivation. Here's another surprising fact about me, an ISFJ: I need to have a decision made as soon as possible, yet I'm ALWAYS fluid on decisions and prefer to go with the flow and wait and see before making anything final.


Cool! ISFP that tests as SEI here =) Yep, I personally fit about half of what you said quoted so that might be due to your ISFJness. No internal disorganisation. Aesthetic nature, laziness and discomfort with putting emotional turmoil onto others similarly but able to remain separate in a slight flinching way. I comfort others by just being there and trying to cheer them up rather than attempting to pull them out or going into their emotional state. I first try to understand where they was coming from yet i do not go into other people's emotional states and am able to keep separate. Struggle to get work done on time and procrastinate almost beyond help unless enjoying myself. Responsible but inconsistent and go/work in spurts of energy. Not spontaneous unless when needing a not so well deserved break. Don't have trouble finishing things if not side-tracked or genuinely forgot about it and rarely start anything until pushed by others. I don't waste hours actively looking for motivation: I just rest, have a tasty snack or watch a movie which usually motivates me enough to start. I have to rest inconveniently before starting something and in the middle of during whatever it is. Not always fluid on decisions but prefer to go with the flow when more information is coming towards me. I don't wait to see before making anything final as I have noticed my gut does a pretty good job at that for me x


----------



## meph (Apr 11, 2021)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> SEI is ISFJ, ESI is ISFP. There's no overlap.


im a SEI ISFP tho


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Brown Bird said:


> Okay, maybe this isn't the best observation but does the SEI seem kind of like an ISFP and ISFJ combo, at least the Si subtype does. They tend to be described as artists, but have the whole people person thing going. Am I way off base. Thanks to anyone who replies to my random post.


I'm probably INFP SEI, am I mistyped as SEI?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

meph said:


> im a SEI ISFP tho


SEI is more often than not either ISFP or INFJ (The later can also be EII). Can be ISFJ but its way less common


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Sygma said:


> SEI is more often than not either ISFP or INFJ (The later can also be EII). Can be ISFJ but its way less common


What about INFP?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

HolyMoony said:


> What about INFP?


IEI in a vast majority of cases


----------



## DeadOutsidex (Aug 13, 2021)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> SEI is ISFJ, ESI is ISFP. There's no overlap.


That is 100% wrong


----------

